# Probleme mit funambol-plugin

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich benutze seit längerem funambol-plugin um meine Termine und Kontakte aus Thunderbird über einen lokalen Funambol-Server mit meinem E71 abzugleichen. Nahc dem Umstieg auf TB-3 (3.0.3) hatte ich die Version Linux Snapshot 1.0b3 64 bit des plugins am laufen und es funktionierte alles gut. Danach gabs ein TB Update auf 3.0.4-r1. Seit dem crashed TB wenn ich syncen will:

```

/usr/lib64/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: Zeile 131: 13839 Speicherzugriffsfehler  "$prog" ${1+"$@"}

```

Nun dachte ich, es wäre schlau wieder auf TB 3.0.3 zu gehen. Tja, aber da crashed TB auch, mit dem gleichen Fehler. Was nun? Hat einer ne Idee? Ich hab auch die Entwickler (des plugins) angeschrieben, aber bisher noch keine Antwort.

grüsse

michael

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Nur ein Schuss ins blaue:

Ich würde solche Plugins generell neu bauen wenn es beim xulrunner und/oder Thunderbird Client eine Versions Änderung gab.

Wurde das evtl. versäumt?

Sprich die  Plugins wurden gegen die neue Version gebaut?

----------

## michael_w

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Nur ein Schuss ins blaue:
> 
> Ich würde solche Plugins generell neu bauen wenn es beim xulrunner und/oder Thunderbird Client eine Versions Änderung gab.
> ...

 

Gute Idee, ich verwende aber einen Snapshot (https://mozilla-plugin.forge.funambol.org/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=160&expandFolder=160&folderID=159 )  von den Entwicklern und der Code ist zumindest nicht in portage. Und so richtig ersehen kann ich auch nicht, ob ich den irgendwo bekomme.

----------

